# Barefooters in the NW?



## dressagelove (22 April 2013)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if there are many of us in the NW who keep their horses barefoot?
I took my lad barefoot after he had many years of lameness problems with his DDFT. He is now sound as a pound and doing brilliantly. I then took my other guy barefoot, even though he was sound, and he now has fantastic feet, and should now stay sounder for longer!

It would be nice to know if there were others around here that we could share tips and stories, maybe even meet up for a coffee?

How do you all find keeping your horse barefoot in this region?


----------



## here_i_am (22 April 2013)

I've got 3  Went barefoot Sept 2011. Major ups & downs, but i know they're all so much better than they were when they were shod (although the "ignorance is bliss" attitude i had when they were shod was much less stressful!) One of mine is a cushings mare, one is a little Welsh A with a history of SI problems & the other has chronic rf problems due to soft tissue damage. Nothing is ever simple with any of them! Got some funky-shaped feet though


----------



## cptrayes (22 April 2013)

Barefoot ride round Somerford or Kelsall?  Three of us here with a dozen horses between us. I hunt, friend does 20 mile rides, we all do dressage.


----------



## DGIN (22 April 2013)

I have 2 barefoot, 1 with a history of lameness and went to Rockley and is now doing great and a welsh D with great feet . I just wish it wouldn't rain as much round here!


----------



## Fimbacob (22 April 2013)

Mine is barefoot! He does square his toes off which is something I am trying to sort out but other than that, its all good!


----------



## here_i_am (22 April 2013)

I loooovvee kelsall! Not done the somerford ride. We need a big hho barefoot meet-up!


----------



## BorgRae (22 April 2013)

My boy is barefoot, and has been since October last year, not because of lameness issues, but he threw both front shoes in the stupid amounts of mud!!! (He was already bare behind).

He was a bit footy at first, but I put him on 'formula for feet'. Have swapped now to Biotin plus (as formula for feet was soooo expensive). 

He's doing brilliantly, not footy, really strong hooves! He changed really well! We're happy bunnies  xx


----------



## ibot (23 April 2013)

I also have  a beast with no shoes on but was not overly impressed with the farrier this time

do you guys give them supplements or hoof oil for there feet??


----------



## dressagelove (23 April 2013)

ibot said:



			I also have  a beast with no shoes on but was not overly impressed with the farrier this time

do you guys give them supplements or hoof oil for there feet??
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do, because mine are TB types, and think they need a bit of extra help with their diet. Mine are on fast fibre, brewers yeast, mag ox, linseed, pro hoof and yea sacc 

If you aren't impressed with your farrier I would recommend a trimmer. I know there is some controversy on HHO about whether they are more or less useful then a trained farrier, but I believe they are far superior. I have also had issues with so-called trained vets and saddlers getting it wrong, so don't know why farriers should be more inclined to get it right too! Don't trust any of them me!


----------



## cptrayes (23 April 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			Mine is barefoot! He does square his toes off which is something I am trying to sort out but other than that, its all good!
		
Click to expand...

A common cause is that the feet are too long, especially if you are talking about front feet. If the "corners"are rasped off  the foot will look great


----------



## ibot (23 April 2013)

dressagelove said:



			Yes I do, because mine are TB types, and think they need a bit of extra help with their diet. Mine are on fast fibre, brewers yeast, mag ox, linseed, pro hoof and yea sacc 

If you aren't impressed with your farrier I would recommend a trimmer. I know there is some controversy on HHO about whether they are more or less useful then a trained farrier, but I believe they are far superior. I have also had issues with so-called trained vets and saddlers getting it wrong, so don't know why farriers should be more inclined to get it right too! Don't trust any of them me!
		
Click to expand...

oooh if you like PM me with some details of one paddy is just done but for next time that would be great

xx


----------



## BorgRae (24 April 2013)

Does anyone know a trimmer that does Blackpool/Singleton/Kirkham area. I'm stables in Singleton.

I like my farrier, but would be interested in getting a trimmer out as they solely deal with barefoot


----------



## PoppyAnderson (24 April 2013)

Mine has never been shod and I can't think of anything that will change that. I chose to remain barefoot, even on the vets advice of remedial shoeing and the horse made a full recovery from her injury in a very short timeframe.


----------



## webble (24 April 2013)

Mine is barefoot but mostly because she came that way and has never needed shoes.

She gets a bit footy walking over gravel so we are going to try some boots but other than that she is great


----------



## BlairandAzria (24 April 2013)

Mine is barefoot too  well up for a barefoot ride!


----------



## ibot (25 April 2013)

BlairandAzria said:



			Mine is barefoot too  well up for a barefoot ride!
		
Click to expand...

is that us or them 

Come on people need advice the guy that did paddy did a poop job please advise someone that know what they are doing


----------



## BlairandAzria (26 April 2013)

I have a farrier who's pretty into his barefoot stuff and can give you his number, but if you want a trimmer I can't help sorry


----------



## here_i_am (26 April 2013)

I am on my third trimmer, but finally feel I've got a good'un now. Been using him since Aug last year. I aim for mine to self-trim, but when we can't keep on top of it, Darren trims very sympathetically. Im in cheshire : not sure where you are ibot? Here's his site http://www.noshoesnorthwest.co.uk/index.html


----------



## rachyblue (26 April 2013)

Again I have a perfectly good farrier who looks after my barefoot horse. There is too much variance in the amount of training trimmers have done that I stick with my qualified farrier who does an excellent job.


----------



## Fimbacob (26 April 2013)

Thanks CPTrayes! Cant quote as on my phone.
I use a farrier and it was actually him who suggested I go barefoot. Ive always been really pleased with him until recently, but I dont know what to do about it. Advice please!!! I dont feel he takes the time to balanc


----------



## Fimbacob (26 April 2013)

...balls.... Didnt mean to send that yet!!!


----------



## Dab (27 April 2013)

Me i'm another one with a barefoot, retired National Hunt exracer. 

He went barefoot last June, after being diagnosed with bilateral hind PSD, x-rayed for KS and lame in off front! Didn't want to go shock wave or surgery option as I believe these are all secondary issues! I've been barefoot rehabing him ever since and fingers crossed we are finally getting there.

We'd certainly be up for a trip around Kelshall or Somerford over the summer at some point.


----------



## fishy (10 May 2013)

Hi, just seen this post and wanted to say hi.  We've got a little barefoot cob, he came to us with no shoes and has never had any (we've had him 2 yrs) has super feet, he's a good doer and lives on hay/haylage and fresh air.  We've also got a half barefoot ISH (backs off last year, fronts off later this year fingers crossed) Had no problems with her and she's got lovely feet.  Have a farrier for her 2 front shoes and a trimmer for her hinds and the cob.  It's good to see so many happy barefooters x


----------



## ATrueClassAct (10 May 2013)

Also recently joined the barefoot crew. She's trimmed by a farrier, who does quite a lot of nudey feet. Only had shoes off Tuesday so will be interesting to see how it all pans out


----------



## amandaco2 (15 May 2013)

I've got four.
We frequently do Somerford, kelsall and dressage comps few times month


----------



## WhisperRoger (21 May 2013)

I have had my ID X barefoot for about 4 years now.  I originally took his front shoes off for an X-ray to confirm that he had navicular syndrome, side bone & DDF issues and I've never looked back since.  He still jumps and has no problems riding round Somerford etc.  

I do keep him on a global herbs supplement for feet just to make sure he's getting what he needs in terms of hoof growth but they are as hard as welsh pony feet now.  Well worth the 6 months taken to condition his feet to stonier ground etc (he was always perfectly sound on a hard smooth surface).  I used Pro-feet during this period.

I can highly recommend the Old Mac G2s (with the inserts if needed) for assisting with hoof conditioning.  I bought mine for about £140 4 years ago and not needed to buy another pair yet! These days I only use them if I'll be doing a lot of work on rough ground.


----------



## rowan666 (22 May 2013)

Im a barefoot enthusiast! In 28 years ive never kept a horse shod!  Have bought horses that are shod and swiftly had them removed! I believe correctly managed very very few horses actually need shoes!


----------



## Toast (27 May 2013)

BorgRae said:



			Does anyone know a trimmer that does Blackpool/Singleton/Kirkham area. I'm stables in Singleton.

I like my farrier, but would be interested in getting a trimmer out as they solely deal with barefoot  

Click to expand...

Who do you use at the moment? I know of and have used most of the farriers in that area.
Wouldnt trust a barefoot trimmer after the mess I saw one make of a friends horses feet. Stock with your farrier, chances are he's had far more training than any barefoot trimmer


----------



## ATrueClassAct (27 May 2013)

I have a brilliant farrier from Blackpool area, he's the one who took my lady barefoot after 20 years of being shod. He does quite a lot of them without shoes round this area


----------



## ibot (28 May 2013)

hey

i have noticed since we moved up to the NW my horses feet are not looking the best  Any tips would be great

xx


----------



## Fimbacob (28 May 2013)

For the first time in years of barefoot I am also struggling with my horses feet! He has intermittant thrush and two sheared heels. Plus his sole seems to be all uneven and lumps of it have come off! I have been bathing in salt water (stand his foot in a bucket of it) and making sure his feet are clean and have chance to dry out but then its comes back. He only ever got fed lo-cal but I did start giving him a small amount of outshine, could it be this. Taken him off it to see if it makes a difference. Anyone else struggling? Is it the weather? Ground conditions? Help!!


----------



## ibot (28 May 2013)

Fimbacob said:



			For the first time in years of barefoot I am also struggling with my horses feet! He has intermittant thrush and two sheared heels. Plus his sole seems to be all uneven and lumps of it have come off! I have been bathing in salt water (stand his foot in a bucket of it) and making sure his feet are clean and have chance to dry out but then its comes back. He only ever got fed lo-cal but I did start giving him a small amount of outshine, could it be this. Taken him off it to see if it makes a difference. Anyone else struggling? Is it the weather? Ground conditions? Help!!
		
Click to expand...

Well my dear friend  i think it could be the ground as we are struggling and normally we dont but with this rain we could put flippers on them instead


----------



## cptrayes (28 May 2013)

ibot said:



			hey

i have noticed since we moved up to the NW my horses feet are not looking the best  Any tips would be great

xx
		
Click to expand...

Major areas of the NW are high in iron and/or manganese and both of these can cause copper deficiency and require copper supplementation in order to regulate the use of insulin properly. This may be what has gone wrong with your horse, and if so you will need as a minimum to feed one of the two supplements formulated specifically by barefooters to contain higher levels of copper and little or no manganese and iron. These are Pro Hoof on eBay and Forageplus.


----------



## CountryStar (28 May 2013)

mine is barefoot- she's only 2 and I'm hoping to keep her that way


----------



## Fimbacob (28 May 2013)

Ha ha ibot! Maybe we could invent horseflipper boots!
Gonna look into trying a copper supplement too, thanks cptrayes.


----------



## Gloi (29 May 2013)

Mine's barefoot and we are just north of Garstang.  He wears boots part of the time and we do lots of miles around the roads.  He's on Pro balance too.


----------



## ellerslie83 (3 June 2013)

My boy is barefoot, he's permanently lame due to a collateral ligament problem in his right fore and it's done much better for being barefoot. 

I'm moving to Underbarrow in South Lakes in July, but my horse is going to have to be sent up first.

Can anyone recommend a good barefoot trimmer that would cover that area?


----------



## Ldgr1021 (11 June 2013)

I am just considering taking my boys shoes off.  He has had intermittent left fore lameness for approx 9 months now, he also has a left hind spavin.  He is having X-rays tomorrow as the vet did bursa block on left fore and he came sound.  He did have a oedema to his navicular bone on the same foot two years ago and was told not to take the shoes off. My vet has said that I should retire him now, he is only 10 and is very low mileage.  Any advice would be greatly received.  I am based at somerford so if my boy ever comes sound would be up for a hack.   Have been in contact with Julie bailey today who was very helpful, not sure if anyone has ever used her, would appreciate some feedback as this could be our last chance. Thank you x


----------



## Gloi (12 June 2013)

I haven't used Julie Bailey but from what you have said it sounds like you have nothing to lose by taking your lad's shoes off and giving it a try. 
Mine had really weak feet that wouldn't hold shoes but now they have improved no end.


----------



## Holly Hocks (14 June 2013)

Ldgr1021 said:



			I am just considering taking my boys shoes off.  He has had intermittent left fore lameness for approx 9 months now, he also has a left hind spavin.  He is having X-rays tomorrow as the vet did bursa block on left fore and he came sound.  He did have a oedema to his navicular bone on the same foot two years ago and was told not to take the shoes off. My vet has said that I should retire him now, he is only 10 and is very low mileage.  Any advice would be greatly received.  I am based at somerford so if my boy ever comes sound would be up for a hack.   Have been in contact with Julie bailey today who was very helpful, not sure if anyone has ever used her, would appreciate some feedback as this could be our last chance. Thank you x
		
Click to expand...

I've used Julie Bailey - the only reason I stopped using her was because she stopped coming as far north as I am in Kendal.  .  Julie is fantastic, I really miss her coming,  but I have another really good trimmer now too.  Give Julie my regards!


----------



## PendleEquestrian (18 November 2013)

Hi fellow barefoot people, just thought you would like to know that Pendle Equestrian is a barefoot yard , with barefoot tracks to the tune of 3, 2 miles when we finish the last leg if building phase 3 this spring, eventually our goal is to take horses for barefoot transitioning when all the surfaces are down. Its been 5 years hard slog so far, and possibility 5 more, but we will get there, my oldest horse has been barefoot for 12 years, I use rohan fox who is a font of knowledge and all round good egg!


----------

